# 3d chiuso



## Anna A (13 Febbraio 2010)

ne apro un altro solo per scusarmi per i toni sicuramente troppo forti che ho usato con crisalide. hai ragione qualcosa mi muove, e devo analizzarmi per capire cosa.
a fedifrago invece.. che la memoria ce la ha buona solo quando conviene a lui.. dico che la frase sulla memoria la rispedisco a lui sperando la rilegga:incazzato:
e richiudo.

ps: come si chiude un 3d?


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ne apro un altro solo per scusarmi per i toni sicuramente troppo forti che ho usato con crisalide. hai ragione qualcosa mi muove, e devo analizzarmi per capire cosa.
> a fedifrago invece.. che la memoria ce la ha buona solo quando conviene a lui.. dico che la frase sulla memoria la rispedisco a lui sperando la rilegga:incazzato:
> e richiudo.
> 
> ps: come si chiude un 3d?


 si gira la chiave nella toppa


----------



## Mari' (13 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ne apro un altro solo per scusarmi per i toni sicuramente troppo forti che ho usato con crisalide. hai ragione qualcosa mi muove, e devo analizzarmi per capire cosa.
> a fedifrago invece.. che la memoria ce la ha buona solo quando conviene a lui.. dico che la frase sulla memoria la rispedisco a lui sperando la rilegga:incazzato:
> e richiudo.
> 
> *ps: come si chiude un 3d?*





Minerva ha detto:


> *si gira la chiave nella toppa*



Pare che non si possa piu' fare, solo gli ADMN ne hanno facolta'


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2010)

chi più, chi meno abbiamo avuto tutti la nostra dose di sofferenza...buttarcela uno su l'altro non la fa diminuire.
una prece per lo sbroccamento di anna, le fantasie assassine di crisalide,  lo zuppone di marì e la mia nuova ruga di oggi:racchia:


----------



## Anna A (13 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pare che non si possa piu' fare, solo gli ADMN ne hanno facolta'


ah ecco


----------



## Anna A (13 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi più, chi meno abbiamo avuto tutti la nostra dose di sofferenza...buttarcela uno su l'altro non la fa diminuire.
> una prece per lo sbroccamento di anna, le fantasie assassine di crisalide, lo zuppone di marì e la mia nuova ruga di oggi:racchia:


e pure tu c'hai ragggione johnny:mrgreen:
però della memoria del fedi non diciamo niente?:incazzato:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Febbraio 2010)

Per non parlare della mia ricrescita


----------



## Mari' (13 Febbraio 2010)

Checarineeeeeeeeeeee :mrgreen: ... mo vuoi vedere che la colpa e' mia 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTLWy0ssBgw


----------



## Illuso (13 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ne apro un altro solo per scusarmi per i toni sicuramente troppo forti che ho usato con crisalide. hai ragione qualcosa mi muove, e devo analizzarmi per capire cosa.
> a fedifrago invece.. che la memoria ce la ha buona solo quando conviene a lui.. dico che la frase sulla memoria la rispedisco a lui sperando la rilegga:incazzato:
> e richiudo.
> 
> ps: come si chiude un 3d?


 Scusa AnnaA ma perché invece non ne apri un altro, e ci dici cosa ti turba cosa ti fa arrabbiare e il perché, argomentando un po’ di più, che le poche righe dei tuoi post, che spesso sono scudisciate ? 
Dai analizzati con noi…non diciamo niente a nessuno…promesso.

Ahi….ahi………..ahi…………..ahi……………


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (13 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ne apro un altro solo per scusarmi per i toni sicuramente troppo forti che ho usato con crisalide. hai ragione qualcosa mi muove, e devo analizzarmi per capire cosa.
> a fedifrago invece.. che la memoria ce la ha buona solo quando conviene a lui.. dico che la frase sulla memoria la rispedisco a lui sperando la rilegga:incazzato:
> e richiudo.
> 
> ps: come si chiude un 3d?


Anna, solo una cosa:
Mi hai scritto che ho avuto "culo".
Volevo solo ricordarti che mio marito ha iniziato a tradirmi che avevo una bimba di tre mesi.
Ho scoperto il messaggino della tizia otto ore prima del battesimo.
Immagina quella giornata: I miei genitori si sono rifiutati di venire, il prete non guardava in faccia mio marito, la torta con scritto "benvenuta *****" (il nome di mia figlia) se la sono mangiata i camerieri del ristorante, perchè non c'è più stata nessuna festa, ed io che tenevo in braccio questa creatura col vestitone bianco tutto pizzi, mentre invece avrei voluto buttare una bomba nella chiesa.
Ho tirato avanti l'allattamento fino a dieci mesi e mezzo. Dopo sono stata costretta a sospendere per prendere la fluoxetina.
Se questo è _culo_...

Inoltre non ho mai sputtanato mio marito: Mi sono limitata a raccontare i fatti (siamo o non siamo su tradimento.net?) senza fare nomi o niente che potesse renderlo identificabile.

Non solo non gli ho mai distrutto oggetti personali, o fatto ripicche andando a prendere di petto l'amante, ma ci siamo separati consensualmente (quindi, qualunque sia la cifra che mi ha dato, lo ha fatto consapevole che questa non gli facesse nè caldo nè freddo...).
Con la bambina ha totale libertà: la vede tutte le volte che vuole e si ferma il tempo che vuole. Oggi ad esempio la porto da lui e gliela lascio tutto il pomeriggio.
In sede di tribunale non abbiamo stabilito orari proprio perchè sia lui a decidere gli orari, compatibilmente con il lavoro che fa.
Tanto per farti un quadro generale.

Sono una ex moglie così venale e cattiva che sta lentamente tentando un riavvicinamento, pensa un po'.

Solo per chiarire questi punti. Ciao.


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> I
> Sono una ex moglie così venale e cattiva che sta lentamente tentando un riavvicinamento, pensa un po'.
> 
> Solo per chiarire questi punti. Ciao.


Che tipo di riavvicinamento?  
Bruja


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (13 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che tipo di riavvicinamento?
> Bruja


Ci vediamo un giorno sì ed uno no per via della bambina.
Nel giorno "no" trova sempre una scusa per telefonarmi (e non sono scuse che riguardano la bambina) sono cose che accadono a lui, nel quotidiano, e di cui vuole parlare con me.

Tutto quello che faccio è diventato improvvisamente fantastico. Se assaggia qualcosa cucinato per la bambina è buonissimo, se compro (compro!:unhappy una bevanda nuova "è la più buona che abbia mai bevuto", la casa l'ho sistemata in maniera meravigliosa.

Ovviamente prima, tutto quello che facevo, gli faceva schifo. 

I rapporti erano già tornati "amichevoli" da mesi (la bambina ha quasi due anni, ormai si rende perfettamente conto se c'è tensione nell'aria...) e non c'è più niente di legale in ballo per cui stia cercando di non farmi arrabbiare.
Aveva anche proposto di fare qualcosa insieme per Natale, ma io non ho accettato.

Sinceramente non mi interessa sapere se lo fa per me, per la bambina, per solitudine, nostalgia, per chissà quale motivo. E' andato troppo oltre, non c'è più niente che si possa recuperare. Non provo più amore, nè fiducia, nè stima... Cosa potrei ricostruire con queste premesse?

Ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti. Il mio è stato costellato anche di inutili cattiverie... Sono state peggiori quelle dell'atto in sè.

Se non altro, la bambina non deve assistere a scene orribili e quelle che ci sono state, era troppo piccola per ricordarsele.
Infatti cresce serenamente.
Praticamente lei ordina ed io eseguo. :unhappy:


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2010)

*Crisalide*

La bimba deve essere educata come qualunque piccola che abbia genitori-educatori...non devi eseguire, devi stimolare e dare un'impronta alla sua crescita.  E qualche no può essere salutare.
Quanto a lui, se non hai una base di sentimento, se ti senti talmente delusa e disillusa da non trovare estremi a parte la nostalgia di quello che era quando non sapevi e che non tornerà (visto che sai), credo sia il caso di avere un rapporto sereno e civile, ma niente più.
E comunque il tempo ti dirà cosa veramente vuoi... il tempo... adesso é prematuro!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Ci vediamo un giorno sì ed uno no per via della bambina.
> Nel giorno "no" trova sempre una scusa per telefonarmi (e non sono scuse che riguardano la bambina) sono cose che accadono a lui, nel quotidiano, e di cui vuole parlare con me.
> 
> Tutto quello che faccio è diventato improvvisamente fantastico. Se assaggia qualcosa cucinato per la bambina è buonissimo, se compro (compro!:unhappy una bevanda nuova "è la più buona che abbia mai bevuto", la casa l'ho sistemata in maniera meravigliosa.
> ...


Uhmmmm...il fatto che tu ti faccia caso di queste sue osservazioni (e che in qualche misura ti facciano piacere ) mi fa quasi pensare che ti gratifichino...

Chiamala rivalsa, chiamala gratificazione...o chiamala come vuoi...ma sinceramente eh!


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (13 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Uhmmmm...il fatto che tu ti faccia caso di queste sue osservazioni (e che in qualche misura ti facciano piacere ) mi fa quasi pensare che ti gratifichino...
> 
> Chiamala rivalsa, chiamala gratificazione...o chiamala come vuoi...ma sinceramente eh!


Ci faccio caso perchè sono assurde!!!
Avevo cucinato un piattino di pasta... Non erano cannelloni ripieni ai quattro formaggi, saltati al tartufo bianco tostato (che non so neanche se esistano), avevo comprato una bevanda di caffè freddo (caffè freddo!!!!), nella casa ho messo i mobili di mondo convenienza e le tendine del Leroy Merlin... Avrò anche creato un'atmosfera particolare... Ma non sono venuti i falegnami delle foreste incantate di Brecilian ad intarsiarmi la mobilia.:sbatti:

E' veramente troppo poco in confronto a quello che mi ha fatto, per sentirmi gratificata.
Mi gratificò molto di più quando mi disse (in riferimento all'amante divenuta poi compagna) "Posso trovare donne molto migliori di lei!" e poi se l'è tenuta perchè il meglio non lo ha mai trovato. :mexican:


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Sinceramente non mi interessa sapere se lo fa per me, per la bambina, per solitudine, nostalgia, per chissà quale motivo. E' andato troppo oltre, non c'è più niente che si possa recuperare. Non provo più amore, nè fiducia, nè stima... Cosa potrei ricostruire con queste premesse?
> 
> Ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti. *Il mio è stato costellato anche di inutili cattiverie... Sono state peggiori quelle dell'atto in sè.*


 
Ti capisco, eccome se ti capisco. Datti tempo. Sono dell'idea che certe persone non cambino mai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Uhmmmm...il fatto che tu ti faccia caso di queste sue osservazioni (e che in qualche misura ti facciano piacere ) mi fa quasi pensare che ti gratifichino...
> 
> Chiamala rivalsa, chiamala gratificazione...o chiamala come vuoi...ma sinceramente eh!


 Una ci fa caso proprio perché uno crede di gratificarti così...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una ci fa caso proprio perché uno crede di gratificarti così...


Mi chiedevo non tanto quanto ritenesse lui di gratificare lei, ma quanto lei ne potesse esser gratificata, visto che ci ha fatto caso e già questo mi lasciava perplesso...

SE li ha trovati sciocchi tentativi di riconquista...ok, meglio! :up:

Mi lasciava interdetto quanto da lei detto sul...riavvicinamento di lei a lui...:sonar:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Febbraio 2010)

Con un figlio piccolo di mezzo e' impossibile eliminare completamente... il riavvicinamento lo intendo in questo senso... pero' vi dico subito che non ho letto tutto:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (13 Febbraio 2010)

*3d ancora aperto*

a 'sto punto cambierei il titolo. 
ma poi chissene fate quel che vi pare.. 
ma quello che mi fa incazzare.. è che nessuno che abbia detto niente sulla memoria di fedifrago


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ne apro un altro solo per scusarmi per i toni sicuramente troppo forti che ho usato con crisalide. hai ragione qualcosa mi muove, e devo analizzarmi per capire cosa.
> a fedifrago invece.. che la memoria ce la ha buona solo quando conviene a lui.. dico che la frase sulla memoria la rispedisco a lui sperando la rilegga:incazzato:
> e richiudo.
> 
> ps: *come si chiude un 3d*?


 Da strumenti discussione si può chiudere la propria discussione se non mi sbaglio ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a 'sto punto cambierei il titolo.
> ma poi chissene fate quel che vi pare..
> ma quello che mi fa incazzare.. è che nessuno che abbia detto niente sulla memoria di fedifrago


 Forse deve rispondere lui...

Per me non era chiaro a cosa ti riferivi.
Il forum (così ho capito) ha chiuso proprio per riaprire con regole diverse. Se si dovesse guardare lo storico... ce ne sarebbero di cose contraddittorie...


----------



## Mari' (13 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Da strumenti discussione si può chiudere la propria discussione se non mi sbaglio ...


Sbagli. Nel vecchio forum si poteva


----------



## Anna A (13 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse deve rispondere lui...
> 
> Per me non era chiaro a cosa ti riferivi.
> Il forum (così ho capito) ha chiuso proprio per riaprire con regole diverse. Se si dovesse guardare lo storico... ce ne sarebbero di cose contraddittorie...


va bè... cosa vuoi che risponda se non che dò i numeri, come sempre?
mi riferivo al fatto che... so io...anzi no sappiamo in più di uno di quando si dimenticava di aver scritto stronzate..e adesso fa tanto il signorino..:incazzato:


----------



## aristocat (13 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè... cosa vuoi che risponda se non che dò i numeri, come sempre?
> mi riferivo al fatto che... so io...anzi no sappiamo in più di uno di quando si dimenticava di aver scritto stronzate..e adesso fa tanto il signorino..:incazzato:


Anna dai, le stronzate le possiamo scrivere tutti prima o poi, a chi non capita.
Capita ai personaggi più illustri, vuoi che non arrivi il momento out anche per i comuni mortali..:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè... cosa vuoi che risponda se non che dò i numeri, come sempre?
> mi riferivo al fatto che... so io...anzi no sappiamo in più di uno di quando si dimenticava di aver scritto stronzate..e adesso fa tanto il signorino..:incazzato:


 Anche tu non hai scherzato ieri...


----------



## Anna A (13 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche tu non hai scherzato ieri...


e quindi?
poi, senti una cosa.. non devo mica giustificarmi con te di quello che faccio. so prendermi da sola la giusta dose di colpa.. cosa che non tutti fanno, per altro..


----------



## Anna A (13 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anna dai, le stronzate le possiamo scrivere tutti prima o poi, a chi non capita.
> Capita ai personaggi più illustri, vuoi che non arrivi il momento out anche per i comuni mortali..:mexican:


va bè al cubo (ormai avrò scritto va bè almeno 50 volte..)
diciamo che sei troppo nuova del forum per aver letto certi spettacoli...:mexican:


----------



## astonished (13 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ne apro un altro solo per scusarmi per i toni sicuramente troppo forti che ho usato con crisalide. hai ragione qualcosa mi muove, e devo analizzarmi per capire cosa.
> a fedifrago invece.. che la memoria ce la ha buona solo quando conviene a lui.. dico che la frase sulla memoria la rispedisco a lui sperando la rilegga:incazzato:
> e richiudo.
> 
> ps: come si chiude un 3d?


Con l'apertura di questo 3d ammettendo di essere andata un po' oltre con le parole, specie con crisalide, dimostri di essere una persona intelligente ed onesta. Capita a tutti di essere su di giri in alcuni giorni e ci sta che si diventi intrattabili ed irritabili, l'importante poi è ammetterlo e non continuare sulla stessa linea per partito preso. Qui siamo tutti, chi più chi meno, "scoppiati" ma in fondo siamo come in una grande famiglia "allargata" anzi "sgangherata". 

A volte si esagera e sono d'accordo con Te, certe affermazioni di certe persone andrebbero censurate, ma crisalide non mi è mai sembrata eccessiva ed ha dimostrato molta classe nelle sue repliche. Ho letto di peggio in giro nei vari thread ma capisco che le persone che hanno scritto quelle cose sono in uno stato d'animo particolare. Ormai conosco chi mi piace leggere e chi no, questi ultimi li evito e vado avanti.

Noi tutti vorremmo che queto forum non esistesse più non perchè sia inutile quanto per la scomparsa dei tradimenti ma finchè esisteranno dei sentimenti mi sa che dovremo tenercelo ed allora non portiamolo a chiudere di nuovo per altri motivi.

La tua mano protesa verso crisalide ti ha fatto riguadagnare  tantissimi punti sul mio "personalissmo cartellino"!

Ciao :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e quindi?
> poi, senti una cosa.. non devo mica giustificarmi con te di quello che faccio. so prendermi da sola la giusta dose di colpa.. cosa che non tutti fanno, per altro..


Non ti devi giustificare con me come non deve giusticarsi nessuno o come debbono giustificarsi tutti di ciò che scrivono su un forum pubblico.
Ti ho solo scritto "non hai scherzato..." e avrei potuto dire ben di più e sarebbe stato più che giustificato.
Non l'ho fatto per non alimentare una polemica.
Tu di più, troppo, purtroppo, l'hai detto.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (14 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi lasciava interdetto quanto da lei detto sul...riavvicinamento di lei a lui...:sonar:


Immagino che, per chi non lo conosce, un commento su una bibita possa non sembrare un tentativo di riavvicinamento.
Ma nel mio caso abbiamo a che fare con un soggetto a cui riesce solo estremamente naturale disprezzare (e non solo l'ex consorte, ma anche i familiari... gli ho sentito pronunciare certe perle).
Un complimento non sa neanche cosa sia. 
Inoltre, va detto, se tentasse con qualcosa di più personale (esempio "_come sei carina oggi_") riceverebbe in risposta un'occhiata gelida ed un commento sarcastico. :blank:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Febbraio 2010)

niente spiedini di legno?


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (14 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> niente spiedini di legno?


Gli spiedini non li faccio più, quindi non li ho quegli stecconi giganti.
La maglia non la so fare, quindi sono sprovvista anche dei ferri da calza.
Che mi rimane? 

Ah sì: Le corna. :unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Gli spiedini non li faccio più, quindi non li ho quegli stecconi giganti.
> La maglia non la so fare, quindi sono sprovvista anche dei ferri da calza.
> Che mi rimane?
> 
> Ah sì: Le corna. :unhappy:


 
ti presto il mio olio!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> *Sono una ex moglie* così venale e cattiva *che sta lentamente tentando un riavvicinamento*, pensa un po'.


Avevo inteso male queste tue parole, intravedendo una TUA volontà di riavvicinarti a lui....

Ok, ora è chiaro!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ne apro un altro solo per scusarmi per i toni sicuramente troppo forti che ho usato con crisalide. hai ragione qualcosa mi muove, e devo analizzarmi per capire cosa.
> a fedifrago invece.. che la memoria ce la ha buona solo quando conviene a lui.. dico che la frase sulla memoria la rispedisco a lui sperando la rilegga:incazzato:
> e richiudo.
> 
> ps: come si chiude un 3d?


Anna non ti posso lasciare un attimo per un terrificante weekend di incombenze...che scateni il putiferio...suvvia...
COme dico sempre c'è amicizia:rotfl:


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (14 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Avevo inteso male queste tue parole, intravedendo una TUA volontà di riavvicinarti a lui....


Più volentieri mi spalmo tutta di melassa e mi sdraio su un formicaio.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2010)

*OT*



InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Più volentieri mi spalmo tutta di melassa e mi sdraio su un formicaio.


Spalmata di melassa è meglio far altre cose, non credi?


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Più volentieri mi spalmo tutta di melassa e mi sdraio su un formicaio.





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spalmata di melassa è meglio far altre cose, non credi?



ATTENTI alle mosche  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ATTENTI alle mosche  :rotfl::rotfl:


 Attenti ai salvatori non invitati :rotfl:


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (15 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spalmata di melassa è meglio far altre cose, non credi?


Ok. Quello me lo concedo come ultimo desiderio. 
Poi mi sdraio sul formicaio. :singleeye:


----------

